# Chinch bugs :(



## KlintP (Sep 21, 2009)

hillary said:


> We have been diagnosed with chinch bugs in our yard. Is there any way to avoid re-sodding? Thanks!


 
I've had chinch bugs in my lawn before. They caused a lot of damage and left several big brown sports in the yard. I bought an insecticide that kills yard bugs, including chinch bugs that you spread on your yard like fertilizer. It took a couple of treatments of that to stop them. Then, I just waited for the St. Augustine to grow back.

Look for an insecticide at your garden center or even Wal-Mart and follow the directions on the bag.


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Resodding? do you have an epidemic there? is the whole lawn brown? wow

If not then water the affected area thoroughly, I mean soak it, and apply insecticidal soap, Plenty of other things too less drastic than resodding. Pics would help.


----------

